# Why can I only post in the "new member" forum?



## throwaway84 (Nov 7, 2019)

When I try to post on all the other forums other than this one, it won't let me. I get an error message saying I don't have access.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Please read the forum guidelines.

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum...idelines-forum-rules-2019-a.html#post16555418


New members are only allowed to post in the Introduction forum until they are cleared by the system.


----------

